# Fireworks



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I put this on another thread but then I thought its such a good price and the item has 15 days to run on eBay that I would put another link on for it so this is just a copy of my other message 

I bought this, cheap version (probably a copy or very similar) to the ones you can buy from pet shops for up to five times the price - this is £1.99 (free postage):- 

SCARY NOISE CD
NOISE PHOBIAS IN ALL DOMESTIC PETS CAN BE A PROBLEM ESPECIALLY AROUND CERTAIN TIMES OF THE YEAR. BONFIRE NIGHT, NEW YEAR AND SUMMER THUNDERSTORMS TO NAME BUT A FEW
THIS CD WILL HELP DE-SENSITISE YOUR PET 
IDEAL FOR PUPPIES AND KITTENS AND ADULT PETS 
THE CD CONTAINS MOST COMMON EVERY DAY SOUNDS INCLUDING BANGS, TRANSPORT, HOUSEHOLD NOISES AND PEOPLE.

SOME OF THE NOISES INCLUDED ON THE CD:
•FIREWORKS•THUNDER AND LIGHTENING•GUNFIRE •SHOTGUN•CROW SCARER •TRAINS• PLANES•HOT AIR BALLOONS•MOTORBIKES•LORRIES•BUSES •EMERGENCY SIRENS• ROADWORKS •LAWNMOWER•WASHING MACHINE •VACCUM CLEANER •CHILDREN PLAYING
•BABIES CRYING

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCARY-NOI...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item588fb8ff01

Hope it helps, I play mine in the background sometimes, concentrate mosty on tracks 1 - 6 (I think) which are fireworks and storms/thunder. xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Laney

I posted a recent thread about fireworks. Our Cara us a bit of a gentle soul. Once she gets used to a noise she's ok.

K xx


----------

